

How I manage my Hacker News addiction - begriffs

Checking news sites can become addictive. Rather than refreshing Hacker News compulsively every thirty seconds, try using a tool to bundle up the stories and email them to you once a day. Then you can set aside a nice block of time to catch up on the news. I like using feedmyinbox.com (not affiliated).
======
dirkdeman
A few years ago I developed a bad case of obsessive compulsive procastination.
Since then I use the pomodoro technique religiously. It works great for me,
but the last thing I want is a cluttered mailbox full of articles or links. It
would freak me out...

~~~
begriffs
Thanks for telling me about Pomodoro. I had never heard of it, and it looks
interesting.

~~~
karlzt
<http://timerdoro.com/>

------
Killah911
Turn your "maxvisits" in your profile down, that's a built in method in hacker
news :)

